# Ligabue a Sanremo 2014. Sarà superospite



## admin (14 Febbraio 2014)

Luciano Ligabue parteciperà per la prima volta a Sanremo. Nell'edizione di quest'anno, 2014, il rocker emiliano sarà superospite della serata finale dei Festival. L'annuncio è arrivato dallo stesso Ligabue via Facebook:"Sono proprio contento di andare. Grazie a Fazio ed ai suoi collaboratori per l'attenzione che ci stanno mettendo".


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

"Superospite"  .


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Febbraio 2014)

che cul.o


----------



## Snake (14 Febbraio 2014)

ah beh, una volta i superospiti erano Eminem, Shakira, i Queen ecc..., ora Ligabue


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> ah beh, una volta i superospiti erano Eminem, Shakira, i Queen ecc..., ora Ligabue


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> ah beh, una volta i superospiti erano Eminem, *Shakira*, i Queen ecc..., ora Ligabue


Oddio Shakira sarebbe un superospite solo per la fama che ha, insomma lo stesso discorso che si potrebbe fare per Ligabue. Anche i Modà, purtroppo, in quel ridicolo contesto, sarebbero superospiti...


----------



## Hammer (14 Febbraio 2014)

"_Bisognerebbe lasciare spazio ai giovani: il Festival è una grande vetrina nonché una delle poche vere occasioni per i ragazzi emergenti. L’impressione è che a Sanremo ultimamente ci si concentri un po’ troppo sui culi delle presentatrici e troppo poco sulla musica_" Ligabue, 2011

Che cosa non si fa per i soldi...


----------



## Snake (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Oddio Shakira sarebbe un superospite solo per la fama che ha, insomma lo stesso discorso che si potrebbe fare per Ligabue. Anche i Modà, purtroppo, in quel ridicolo contesto, sarebbero superospiti...



intendevo superospite di fama internazionale, Shakira può non piacere come Rihanna, Katy Perry e tante altre ma è una star internazionale, che il superospite sia Ligabue mi viene un pò da ridere.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> "_Bisognerebbe lasciare spazio ai giovani: il Festival è una grande vetrina nonché una delle poche vere occasioni per i ragazzi emergenti. L’impressione è che a Sanremo ultimamente ci si concentri un po’ troppo sui culi delle presentatrici e troppo poco sulla musica_" Ligabue, 2011
> 
> Che cosa non si fa per i soldi...


Beh dai io non sopporto ligabue, però ci va come ospite mica come concorrente. Il discorso fila.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> intendevo superospite di fama internazionale, Shakira può non piacere come Rihanna, Katy Perry e tante altre ma è una star internazionale, che il superospite sia Ligabue mi viene un pò da ridere.


Anche laura pausini è una star "internazionale" o almeno è conosciuta e "apprezzata" in tutto il mondo.


----------



## Snake (14 Febbraio 2014)

la Pausini ha fama giusto in Sud America e in Spagna su, non c'entra niente con Shakira


----------



## Hammer (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Beh dai io non sopporto ligabue, però ci va come ospite mica come concorrente. Il discorso fila.



Non fila, è incoerente. Se tu, musicista, critichi un programma musicale per la scarsa attenzione verso la musica, ma poi vai a fare la comparsata beccandoti un pacco di soldi, allora sei incoerente.


----------



## BB7 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Anche laura pausini è una star "internazionale" o almeno è conosciuta e "apprezzata" in tutto il mondo.



Dai non scherziamo


----------



## juventino (14 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Penso sia inutile aggiungere altre parole.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


>


Questi devono essere i superospiti, non shakira e ligabue.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Febbraio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non fila, è incoerente. Se tu, musicista, critichi un programma musicale per la scarsa attenzione verso la musica, ma poi vai a fare la comparsata beccandoti un pacco di soldi, allora sei incoerente.



quoto e oltretutto si dimostra pure un senza palle, dato che non ci va in gara alla pari di tutti gli altri, non fuori concorso come "ospite". 
che poi, visto che si vota col televoto da casa, avrebbe rischiato pure di vincere a mani basse, considerati i nomi degli altri cantanti in gara e l'assenza dei soliti "amici di maria".


----------



## Hammer (14 Febbraio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> quoto e oltretutto *si dimostra pure un senza palle*, dato che non ci va in gara alla pari di tutti gli altri, non fuori concorso come "ospite".
> che poi, visto che si vota col televoto da casa, avrebbe rischiato pure di vincere a mani basse, considerati i nomi degli altri cantanti in gara e l'assenza dei soliti "amici di maria".



Sfondi una porta aperta: io non lo sopporto nè musicalmente (banalissimo), nè comprendo l'adorazione nei suoi confronti, ma soprattutto mi irrita la sua aria da santone esperto di vita. Ti pare che va a "gareggiare" alla pari a Sanremo? Ha già schiere di fans adoranti


----------



## Hammer (14 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Mamma mia


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> quoto e oltretutto si dimostra pure un senza palle, dato che non ci va in gara alla pari di tutti gli altri, non fuori concorso come "ospite".
> che poi, visto che si vota col televoto da casa, avrebbe rischiato pure di vincere a mani basse, considerati i nomi degli altri cantanti in gara e l'assenza dei soliti "amici di maria".


Ligabue è nato senza palle e morirà tale. L'unica cosa buona che ha fatto nella sua vita è stata tagliarsi i capelli. Lasciamo la capigliatura lunga ai veri rocker, lui con il rock c'entra come Di Pietro con l'italiano.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


>



ma li hanno fatti esibire in playback ?


----------

